# Northern Spain



## AnnS

I am planning to move to Northern Spain and would welcome any advice/ knowledge from people already living there. I shall be going on a property viewing trip in October and am looking for a rural property to renovate with land for horses. Any suggestions etc would be most welcome and I'd like to hear from someone living there what it is really like warts and all ! Thanks Ann


----------



## 90199

AnnS said:


> I am planning to move to Northern Spain and would welcome any advice/ knowledge from people already living there. I shall be going on a property viewing trip in October and am looking for a rural property to renovate with land for horses. Any suggestions etc would be most welcome and I'd like to hear from someone living there what it is really like warts and all ! Thanks Ann


Perhaps, if you have not already done so, perhaps you should take on a long term rental before committing yourself to purchasing a property. Doing that you will get the feel of your chosen area.

I was in Asturias early September. It is very beautiful,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina

AnnS said:


> I am planning to move to Northern Spain and would welcome any advice/ knowledge from people already living there. I shall be going on a property viewing trip in October and am looking for a rural property to renovate with land for horses. Any suggestions etc would be most welcome and I'd like to hear from someone living there what it is really like warts and all ! Thanks Ann


Hi AnnS, welcome to the forum!

There are quite a few people on here who live in Northern Spain and I'm sure they will be along later to share their views and experiences. 

I have friends who originally planned to move to Andalucia, and rented here for a year, but decided the heat was too much for them and bought an old house in Galicia to do up. The renovation took about 8 months, but they now have a beautiful home in a friendly community surrounded by wonderful countryside. They are extremely happy there and glad they didn't buy in the south. 

The only drawback, they say, is the extreme weather conditions they have had recently with heavier than average rainfall and a lot of bad storms. They also had to wait a long time for a decent internet connection, but this could happen anywhere if you live out of town.


----------



## Guest

Alcalaina said:


> Hi AnnS, welcome to the forum!
> 
> There are quite a few people on here who live in Northern Spain and I'm sure they will be along later to share their views and experiences.
> 
> I have friends who originally planned to move to Andalucia, and rented here for a year, but decided the heat was too much for them and bought an old house in Galicia to do up. The renovation took about 8 months, but they now have a beautiful home in a friendly community surrounded by wonderful countryside. They are extremely happy there and glad they didn't buy in the south.
> 
> The only drawback, they say, is the extreme weather conditions they have had recently with heavier than average rainfall and a lot of bad storms. They also had to wait a long time for a decent internet connection, but this could happen anywhere if you live out of town.


I've lived in both Cantabria and País Vasco, and I would not want to live south of the Cordillera Cantábrica. I love it here. It seems to me that Cantabria and P.V. are a bit better off than Galica in terms of infrastructure (internet, roads). Also, at least in Cantabria, you won't have trouble with Gallego. (In P.V., depending on the town, you could run into Euskera.) 

Does it rain a lot up here? Sure. Fog? Check. But that just means the hills get greener.


----------



## AnnS

halydia said:


> I've lived in both Cantabria and País Vasco, and I would not want to live south of the Cordillera Cantábrica. I love it here. It seems to me that Cantabria and P.V. are a bit better off than Galica in terms of infrastructure (internet, roads). Also, at least in Cantabria, you won't have trouble with Gallego. (In P.V., depending on the town, you could run into Euskera.)
> 
> Does it rain a lot up here? Sure. Fog? Check. But that just means the hills get greener.


Thanks for all the replies. Renting would be the sensible option I know, but I doubt I will take that one! Unless of course any of you have a place to rent out for one house trained lady and two wellish behaved Jack Russells. I shall just have to get myself some serious wet weather gear and live in my wellies. A beautiful view and lush greenery, wild life etc will hopefully make up for the swimming pools of the South. All I have to do now is sell up here! Thanks again.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hi,
As the people from the north don't seem to be very active these days I thought I'd post this info about Asturias that I found a while ago...
Asturias in northern Spain is like Derbyshire with good weather - information on schools, agents, sports, skiing, walking, canoeing, fishing, houses and golf in Galicia and Cantabria also

ASTURIAS GUIDE | Spain |

Life in Galicia - Correspondence from Mer Galicia


----------



## nigele2

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi,
> As the people from the north don't seem to be very active these days


Pesky "very active"??? We are just bidding our time. Ann the north offers so much it would be impossible to put it in a few posts. I would vote for Asturias being a well balanced mixture of the north but there are supporters of all four provinces and each has a unique offering. 

But Austurias offers mountains, empty beaches, trout filled crystal rivers, the heavenly smell refreshing your lungs while walking through Eucalyptus forests after a shower, fabada, bagpipes, fresh baked bread, cuddly bears roaming free (best not to cuddle them thinking about it ), a lack of foreign tourists, cider, brilliant public transport, lovely friendly people, as opposed to Galicia and Pais Vasco only a dialect and not an alternative language to castellano, horreos, cows munching green grass, fresh milk, .............. I could go on and quite often do.

If you live near the coast in Asturias or on the southern Rias in Galicia the weather is much better than is believed from the weather forecasts. That said in winter in my village of Candas there's nothing I like better than strolling down to the sea front and watching the waves break, crash into the wall and launch their spray above the street lights. Then tapas and a beer or hot chocolate not forgetting to collect the fresh bread just out of the old chimney over at No 4s.

Of course if you want to live in a tourist trap dessert and get roasted ..... In coming, in coming


----------



## Guest

nigele2 said:


> But Austurias offers mountains, empty beaches, trout filled crystal rivers, the heavenly smell refreshing your lungs while walking through Eucalyptus forests after a shower, fabada, bagpipes, fresh baked bread, cuddly bears roaming free (best not to cuddle them thinking about it ), a lack of foreign tourists, cider, brilliant public transport, lovely friendly people, as opposed to Galicia and Pais Vasco only a dialect and not an alternative language to castellano, horreos, cows munching green grass, fresh milk, .............. I could go on and quite often do.
> 
> If you live near the coast in Asturias or on the southern Rias in Galicia the weather is much better than is believed from the weather forecasts. That said in winter in my village of Candas there's nothing I like better than strolling down to the sea front and watching the waves break, crash into the wall and launch their spray above the street lights. Then tapas and a beer or hot chocolate not forgetting to collect the fresh bread just out of the old chimney over at No 4s.


When can I come visit? 

The first website Pesky posted is very good. One thing though: on the pros and cons list there's two things I disagree with. Yes, we have bullfights and yes, there's corruption.

One thing: have you got kids, or will kids be in the picture? If so, I'd stay away from País Vasco due to the linguistic _follón_ the kids would go through. Spanish is enough of a hurdle for now.

The reason I "landed" in Cantabria is simple. This photo:








I had no idea about Spain when I was doing the application for the program I am in. So, what better solution than a google image search? Although it wasn't the most scientific of methods, it has proved to be the right fit for me. (Thanks, Google!) 

Since Asturias has had its plug, I feel obligated to fight for its seemingly less-promoted neighbor. Cantabria is a gorgeous region! If you're looking for a city, Santander is relatively small and easy to handle. The best part of Santander is the beach - plenty of beach available to lounge on whenever you've got a sunny day. Also, the lighthouse and palace (with its cute little marine-animal zoo!) offer relaxing places to take a post-work stroll. 

We've got the best anchovies, packed right in Santoña. 

Potes and Santillana del Mar are goregous towns, perfect for visiting at this time (Potes before it snows, please!) when crowds are way down. If you need a hotel in Santillana, ALOJAMIENTO EN SANTILLANA DEL MAR, HOTEL CASONA DE REVOLGO, TURISMO EN CANTABRIA is amazing, get the package with dinner included and you'll eat like a king. Food, especially in the small towns of Cantabria, is great. Oh, wait, be careful or you'll gain some serious weight. There's nothing like a good cocido montañes on a cold rainy Cantabrian winter day. 

If you've got kids, the schools are good. 

Because it's small, most everything in the province is within a two hour drive. Bus service is pretty good, and you've got train service north-south (RENFE) and east-west (FEVE). 

You'll learn Spanish - you'll _have to._

More tourist information can be found at: Cantabria Infinita
Let me know if you're looking around Cantabria when you come over, and I'll do what I can to help.


----------



## AnnS

nigele2 said:


> Pesky "very active"??? We are just bidding our time. Ann the north offers so much it would be impossible to put it in a few posts. I would vote for Asturias being a well balanced mixture of the north but there are supporters of all four provinces and each has a unique offering.
> 
> But Austurias offers mountains, empty beaches, trout filled crystal rivers, the heavenly smell refreshing your lungs while walking through Eucalyptus forests after a shower, fabada, bagpipes, fresh baked bread, cuddly bears roaming free (best not to cuddle them thinking about it ), a lack of foreign tourists, cider, brilliant public transport, lovely friendly people, as opposed to Galicia and Pais Vasco only a dialect and not an alternative language to castellano, horreos, cows munching green grass, fresh milk, .............. I could go on and quite often do.
> 
> If you live near the coast in Asturias or on the southern Rias in Galicia the weather is much better than is believed from the weather forecasts. That said in winter in my village of Candas there's nothing I like better than strolling down to the sea front and watching the waves break, crash into the wall and launch their spray above the street lights. Then tapas and a beer or hot chocolate not forgetting to collect the fresh bread just out of the old chimney over at No 4s.
> 
> Of course if you want to live in a tourist trap dessert and get roasted ..... In coming, in coming


That enough for me I'm hooked and shall be visiting very soon. I can smell the bread....


----------



## Pesky Wesky

I found this info about expats in Galicia interesting, and must say I have encountered this kind of thing myself on occasions... (from idealspain) In 2 parts 'cos it says it's too long???

*Living in Galicia

* There are not many foreigners  currently living in this part of Spain, although the numbers are beginning to rise. Unfortunately, there are none of the services oriented towards foreign residents that can be found on other popular costas and we found that some of the English residents had an attitude problem; most likely that they fear an invasion of yet more Brits, thus affecting the value of their homes and the quietness they currently enjoy.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Life in Galicia part 2

There is nothing in Galicia like the sort of expatriate communities that exist on the southern and eastern costas and you will struggle to find an estate agent here that speaks more than  a few words in English. If you intend on buying a home in Galicia, you will probably find yourself doing much of the work yourself, with little or no help. The house prices being lower than the rest of Spain though may be some form of compensation. Prior to the introduction of the euro, in line with the rest of Spain, much of the black money economy found its way into the property business and house prices rose sharply. They have  slowed a little now and are beginning to level out. If you are contemplating living in Galicia, be very wary of articles in travel magazines or on TV which portray Galicia as an undiscovered paradise. It is certainly a great part of the world but it naturally has its drawbacks and you need to be aware of these before you spend your money.


----------



## Sonrisa

I recommend Sanxenxo (you can look it up in wikipedia) which is in RIas bajas, Galicia. 

I have spent every single summer there since I was a child and my mother loves it so much that she has moved up there permanently. It has been three years since she made the move, and couldn't be happier. 

It is a sleepy, wet and quiet town during the winter months, with lots of opportunities to go hiking in the corredeiras (the mountains), discover the stunning and wild beaches or walk around the romanic and quite mystical little villages around.
And then in summer it 's a completely different place as the tourist flock in and you see yourself in the middle of the movida, lots of traffic jams, lots of trendy places that open just for the summer months etc. It is becoming particularly popular with brits and americans, who, no doubt will start to settle there in years to come (a bit of a scary thought for the locals, as they really want to preserve the charm and the quietness of the place) 

It is absolutely not true tha the locals have a bit of an attitude, they are form celtic descend and therefore a little more reserved by nature than regular spaniards. Because Sanxenxo is such a turistic place during the summer, it has facilities for non-spanish speakers that you may not find in other northern spanish towns. My husband dosn't speak spanish, and yet the supermarket cashiers, doctors etc can manage enough words in english for him to get by. 


Whichever area you choose , be it Galicia, or other areas , I really think that you should rent beforehand for a few months or until you are comfortable enough with your surrondings and the community. It think is really wise to go north, the south is over populated, spoilt, much like desert clime, and way too hot.


----------



## Xose

Dizzie Izzie said:


> I recommend Sanxenxo (you can look it up in wikipedia) which is in RIas bajas, Galicia.
> 
> I have spent every single summer there since I was a child and my mother loves it so much that she has moved up there permanently. It has been three years since she made the move, and couldn't be happier.
> 
> It is a sleepy, wet and quiet town during the winter months, with lots of opportunities to go hiking in the corredeiras (the mountains), discover the stunning and wild beaches or walk around the romanic and quite mystical little villages around.
> And then in summer it 's a completely different place as the tourist flock in and you see yourself in the middle of the movida, lots of traffic jams, lots of trendy places that open just for the summer months etc. It is becoming particularly popular with brits and americans, who, no doubt will start to settle there in years to come (a bit of a scary thought for the locals, as they really want to preserve the charm and the quietness of the place)
> 
> It is absolutely not true tha the locals have a bit of an attitude, they are form celtic descend and therefore a little more reserved by nature than regular spaniards. Because Sanxenxo is such a turistic place during the summer, it has facilities for non-spanish speakers that you may not find in other northern spanish towns. My husband dosn't speak spanish, and yet the supermarket cashiers, doctors etc can manage enough words in english for him to get by.
> 
> 
> Whichever area you choose , be it Galicia, or other areas , I really think that you should rent beforehand for a few months or until you are comfortable enough with your surrondings and the community. It think is really wise to go north, the south is over populated, spoilt, much like desert clime, and way too hot.


The Rias Bajas and the beaches in Pontevedra have nothing to touch them. 40 degrees in the shade isn't most people's idea of heaven. The Southerners themselves have been proving that for generations by comming "up north" for as much of the summer as they can afford.

One thing I would add to your very balanced post. Galicia is one of the few autonomous regions that has free global healthcare for all, requiring that one be registered in the Padron and that's all. So if the OP is not retired, it's a point worth noting during the investigations.

As for the dual language thing, this is entirely dependent on where you live. Most Gallegos tend to speak Gallego to people they know, and by default Castellano to people they don't. The extremes of Catalan and Basco are not present here, though the Galician party would have you believe otherwise. Kids in the playgrounds of Coruna (province and without question city) speak Catalan and that is testament enough. Any business, doctors etc., address unknown people (foreign or otherwise) in Castellano. It would be unthinkable to speak Gallego to someone addressing you in Castellano. I say again, Radio Galicia etc., aside as they are trying, and failing I think, to make Gallego the mainstream language but, unfortunately for them, the Gallegos are realistic and unlike some other regions are Gallegos in Spain - and wouldn't want it any other way.

That said, in the more inner areas of Galicia, Gallego gets spoken more by children in playgrounds (my messure of strength ). Still, I would say from personal experience, if you ask a local older man or lady for directions in Castellano, they will attempt to answer in Castellano, even with glaring errors in their delivery. Abofe!!

Galicia is huge (i n relative terms to its population) and very unspoilt (outside the touristy bits and city areas). If you avoid the coast (as in less than a few miles from...) there are major bargains to be had in property and several airports to choose from with regards to direct flights to the UK.

The only thing one has to do, as with anywhere, is make sure that they make the right choice of location for them, noone else.

One final thing. As already said, Galician's are a little more reserved than your average Spaniard. But once you have made friends, real friends, they will stay friends for good and they're not shy in offering help when obviously needed. Also, a hell of a lot of them are either ex England workers or have family or know someone who was. So finding an English speaker is rarely ever difficult.

As for the weather - forget the ones that show you the whole planet or even the whole country. Check out a regional one like Meteo Galicia. These tend to give a true local picture and doesn't cover a vast region with one or two rain clouds.


----------



## Xose

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi,
> As the people from the north don't seem to be very active these days I thought I'd post this info about Asturias that I found a while ago...
> Asturias in northern Spain is like Derbyshire with good weather - information on schools, agents, sports, skiing, walking, canoeing, fishing, houses and golf in Galicia and Cantabria also
> 
> ASTURIAS GUIDE | Spain |
> 
> Life in Galicia - Correspondence from Mer Galicia


Hi PW, "too flaming active" to be in the forum much is my problem..... or not depending on how one looks at it...LOL


----------



## Xose

Xose said:


> The Rias Bajas and the beaches in Pontevedra have nothing to touch them. 40 degrees in the shade isn't most people's idea of heaven. The Southerners themselves have been proving that for generations by comming "up north" for as much of the summer as they can afford.
> 
> One thing I would add to your very balanced post. Galicia is one of the few autonomous regions that has free global healthcare for all, requiring that one be registered in the Padron and that's all. So if the OP is not retired, it's a point worth noting during the investigations.
> 
> As for the dual language thing, this is entirely dependent on where you live. Most Gallegos tend to speak Gallego to people they know, and by default Castellano to people they don't. The extremes of Catalan and Basco are not present here, though the Galician party would have you believe otherwise. Kids in the playgrounds of Coruna (province and without question city) speak Catalan and that is testament enough. Any business, doctors etc., address unknown people (foreign or otherwise) in Castellano. It would be unthinkable to speak Gallego to someone addressing you in Castellano. I say again, Radio Galicia etc., aside as they are trying, and failing I think, to make Gallego the mainstream language but, unfortunately for them, the Gallegos are realistic and unlike some other regions are Gallegos in Spain - and wouldn't want it any other way.
> 
> That said, in the more inner areas of Galicia, Gallego gets spoken more by children in playgrounds (my messure of strength ). Still, I would say from personal experience, if you ask a local older man or lady for directions in Castellano, they will attempt to answer in Castellano, even with glaring errors in their delivery. Abofe!!
> 
> Galicia is huge (i n relative terms to its population) and very unspoilt (outside the touristy bits and city areas). If you avoid the coast (as in less than a few miles from...) there are major bargains to be had in property and several airports to choose from with regards to direct flights to the UK.
> 
> The only thing one has to do, as with anywhere, is make sure that they make the right choice of location for them, noone else.
> 
> One final thing. As already said, Galician's are a little more reserved than your average Spaniard. But once you have made friends, real friends, they will stay friends for good and they're not shy in offering help when obviously needed. Also, a hell of a lot of them are either ex England workers or have family or know someone who was. So finding an English speaker is rarely ever difficult.
> 
> As for the weather - forget the ones that show you the whole planet or even the whole country. Check out a regional one like Meteo Galicia. These tend to give a true local picture and doesn't cover a vast region with one or two rain clouds.


....ooops - "Kids in the playgrounds of Coruna (province and without question city) speak Catalan" - that should be Castellano of course... doh!!


----------



## mr pinks

we moved to galicia in july we brought our touring caravan with us and started with helpx basically its a website where people offer free accomadation in return for a few hours work
we found it a cheap way of exploring our possibilities
we have now bought a pile of rocks with a roof on which we are hoping to have habitable next year
weve found that galicia is perfect for us its cheap to live here and the locals are friendly generous ond helpful
we have just had a glorious summer with wall to wall sunshine
the drawbacks?
the summers over now and its not called green spain for nothing in the last 2 weeks weve had rain virtually every day
buying property can be tricky here often when you buy somewhere there will be some distant relative of the previous owner pops his head up wanting his share after the deal is done make sure that the title deed is available and free of clauses
there is always a fly in the ointment with a neighbour and we have ours our next door neighbour has diverted the pipe from our well and laid claim to it and claims to have right of way through our land i have had to employ a solicitor to sort it out
the favourite pastime for these neighbours from hell is denuncia weve had 2 so farfirst was when restoring a dry stone wall we had a visit from the council saying it had been reported we were moving the boundary and we were to stop work
the second was a visit from the guardi civil the denuncia was that we were illegally parked on our own driveway as it was claimed to be a public right of way
at first these things seemed a little daunting but apparantly theyre quite normal here
the last is it is essential to either know the language or be a bloody quick learnervery few people here have even the most basic knowledge of english add to that the language here is galician not castillian and that compounds the problem even further
we were very lucky in that we have made friends with people who are bilingual we also have a very good teacher. Our bank manager and solicitor both have a basic knowledge of english
get the problems out of the way dont expect to earn a living conventionally and galicia in our opinion is a wise choice


----------



## AnnS

mr pinks said:


> we moved to galicia in july we brought our touring caravan with us and started with helpx basically its a website where people offer free accomadation in return for a few hours work
> we found it a cheap way of exploring our possibilities
> we have now bought a pile of rocks with a roof on which we are hoping to have habitable next year
> weve found that galicia is perfect for us its cheap to live here and the locals are friendly generous ond helpful
> we have just had a glorious summer with wall to wall sunshine
> the drawbacks?
> the summers over now and its not called green spain for nothing in the last 2 weeks weve had rain virtually every day
> buying property can be tricky here often when you buy somewhere there will be some distant relative of the previous owner pops his head up wanting his share after the deal is done make sure that the title deed is available and free of clauses
> there is always a fly in the ointment with a neighbour and we have ours our next door neighbour has diverted the pipe from our well and laid claim to it and claims to have right of way through our land i have had to employ a solicitor to sort it out
> the favourite pastime for these neighbours from hell is denuncia weve had 2 so farfirst was when restoring a dry stone wall we had a visit from the council saying it had been reported we were moving the boundary and we were to stop work
> the second was a visit from the guardi civil the denuncia was that we were illegally parked on our own driveway as it was claimed to be a public right of way
> at first these things seemed a little daunting but apparantly theyre quite normal here
> the last is it is essential to either know the language or be a bloody quick learnervery few people here have even the most basic knowledge of english add to that the language here is galician not castillian and that compounds the problem even further
> we were very lucky in that we have made friends with people who are bilingual we also have a very good teacher. Our bank manager and solicitor both have a basic knowledge of english
> get the problems out of the way dont expect to earn a living conventionally and galicia in our opinion is a wise choice


Thank you that's all very helpful I will contact the HelpX site as that does sound an excellent way to find out about the country and discover where I would like to buy a place. I shall be coming alone so want to learn as much as I can and really explore the area. Your project sounds very exciting. AnnS


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Glad to see the thread got moving !!

Pity this info wasn't forth coming when I was planning a trip up there. Never mind, for next time when the weather's better!

The attitude problem was one quoted from idealspain. They were talking about the EXPATS having an attitude problem - not the locals!! Hahaha



> we found that some of the English residents had an attitude problem; most likely that they fear an invasion of yet more Brits, thus affecting the value of their homes and the quietness they currently enjoy


 


Dizzie Izzie said:


> It is absolutely not true tha the locals have a bit of an attitude, they are form celtic descend and therefore a little more reserved by nature than regular spaniards. Because Sanxenxo is such a turistic place during the summer, it has facilities for non-spanish speakers that you may not find in other northern spanish towns. My husband dosn't speak spanish, and yet the supermarket cashiers, doctors etc can manage enough words in english for him to get by.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## AnnS

AnnS said:


> Thank you that's all very helpful I will contact the HelpX site as that does sound an excellent way to find out about the country and discover where I would like to buy a place. I shall be coming alone so want to learn as much as I can and really explore the area. Your project sounds very exciting. AnnS


I've have just explored the HelpX site and it is really useful so thanks for that. I've left my details on it so am hoping something will turn up soon. Its all very exciting and positive.


----------



## Guest

Fascinating the things they're looking for on that site - even "okupas" in San Sebastian!?!?!?!


----------



## Sonrisa

Pesky Wesky said:


> Glad to see the thread got moving !!
> 
> Pity this info wasn't forth coming when I was planning a trip up there. Never mind, for next time when the weather's better!
> 
> The attitude problem was one quoted from idealspain. They were talking about the EXPATS having an attitude problem - not the locals!! Hahaha
> 
> 
> doh, ok, silly moi.
> 
> Somehow I got confused, as gallegos can, and are at times, be percived as having an "attitude problem" by outsiders, they do not come across as overly friendly like say, andaluces.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Xose said:


> Hi PW, "too flaming active" to be in the forum much is my problem..... or not depending on how one looks at it...LOL


Glad to hear you're keeping busy - must be good news in these times.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

More info. Ok, so it's tourist info, but what with Nigel's descriptions and the info here Asturias looks like the winner to me. What a place!!
Sorry to halydia and OH who are rooting for other places. (Although I love the photo that inspired you to go to Cantabria halydia. I hope you've actaully been there now!)

Asturias - Your guide to a region of Spain with a difference - Telegraph

Brittany Ferries Northern Spain Cantabria - Telegraph


----------



## Guest

Pesky Wesky said:


> (Although I love the photo that inspired you to go to Cantabria halydia. I hope you've actaully been there now!)


It's San Vicente de la Barquera. It was one of my first day trips in Cantabria


----------



## nigele2

halydia said:


> It's San Vicente de la Barquera. It was one of my first day trips in Cantabria


Yes it is a lovely entrance to Asturias. Please wipe your feet when entering


----------



## Guest

nigele2 said:


> Yes it is a lovely entrance to Asturias. Please wipe your feet when entering


Grrrrr... 

I wasn't sure where to post this, but some of you in the north might find this interesting. One of the last "authentic" Cantabros. Crisis, what crisis? La vida auténtica de un pasiego del Asón. eldiariomontanes.es


----------

